# Questions about hybrid campers



## dinaw (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm new here. Hope I'm doing this right! 
I have had several campers in the past but never a hybrid (hardshell camper with popout beds). I am considering buying a hybrid. Does anyone have any advice on these specific campers? Pros/Cons? Thanks!


----------



## sophiajamesmic (Feb 11, 2016)

*Pros/Cons of hybrid campers*

*Pros*



You get a lot of living space in a relatively small package. Often times, you gain 6′-8′ of living space by the bunk ends folding down. Your sitting area, kitchen and bathroom can all be larger than a similarly sized travel trailer.
Related to the small size is that you’re towing a smaller, lighter camper than an equivalent travel trailer. This lets you get by with a smaller tow vehicle. Possibly even re-purposing one that you already own.
In relation to the smaller size, you often times get more dedicated sleeping space than a similarly sized travel trailer. Many hybrids offer 2 to 3 queen size beds without having to use the dinette or couch as a bed.
Canvas. The canvas lets in light, air and lends itself to that “camping” feeling. It can be great to wake up or go to sleep to the sweet sweet sounds of wildlife in the woods.
 *Cons*



The bunks present an extra outside step when you’re setting up and tearing down. If you’re traveling on your way to a destination and are just stopping for a night- you could come to loath this step.
You need to do extra “stuff” to prepare for cold or hot weather camping (like buying Popup Gizmos, using reflectix, etc.). The bunk ends will always be a little warmer in hot weather and a little colder in cold weather than the rest of the camper.
With our pop-up, the high humidity left everything damp feeling after a few days of camping in hot weather. In cold weather, you need to ensure that you’re leaving vents open or condensation can make you think you’ve sprung a leak.
Canvas. If the canvas is put away wet, you have to open it when you get home to let it dry out. If it’s noisy out from annoying neighbors or simply a sardine-like park, you’re going to hear a whole lot more.


----------

